# In the realm of art, who is more creative, the Ni or the Ne?



## Daithi (Dec 13, 2011)

I am basically talking about people who heavily use Ne, like INFP, ENFP, INTP, and ENTP or people who heavily use Ni, like INFJ, ENFJ, INTJ, and ENTJ. 

So...

Who is more creative, Ni or Ne?

What does that creativity look like? 

What does a Ni musician's music sound like vs. a Ne's? The same goes for any kind of visual art as well.

Also give examples.


----------



## bobdaduck (Apr 24, 2010)

This thread might help: http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/102507-imagination-creativity-ni.html


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

There's no creativity in a vacuum as someone or even the self must judge. Since the self will likely vote for itself, we're limited to votes of the critics which will vary by the context of field and time. So what does creativity look like? It's about redefining boundaries by either twisting existing elements or synthesizing new contexts. 

Ne: Take a chicken, a pot, and a pie, structurally fudge what is conventionally a chicken served whole, cook the meat in a high pressure pot, and bake it within a pie crust => new food fad from cross-contextualization how these things could interact with each other.

aux Se-Ni: I'm reminded of all those illusions of a single image that show two things. Like the silhouette of a lamp is also the profile of two faces. Or that picture of an old woman whose flip side is a young debutante in a hat. 

Ni: ehh, go read Nietzsche or to a lesser extent Stephen King.


----------



## Yedra (Jul 28, 2012)

I think that Ni reveals and unifies while Ne creates and dazzles.
I know how I react to both. When I see Ni-art it's always something archetypal, symbolic. For example the novels of Paulo Coelho give me a feeling of knowing myself, others and the world better. When I read Oscar Wilde I always think, whoa, how did he come up with that. When you take novels with Gothic elements you will see that shadow beings are being created like Frankenstein's monster (M.Shelley) or Mr Hyde (Stevenson). In _The Picture of Dorian Gray_ there is no monster but a portrait of Dorian that represents the duality of the main character, that's this Ne originality.


----------



## Finagle (Jun 4, 2011)

Define creativity


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I think all the functions are creative in their own manner. Ne is creative in that it takes something that already exists, and makes it into something else, changing every object to its own preference, it can turn just about any boring thing into something exciting.

I'd imagine Ni would be better at coming up with new ideas seemingly out of nowhere, that aren't related to real world things that already exist, but rather come from the subconscious, or something like that.


----------

